# MN/ND Trapping Reciprocity



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

So ND allows non-residents to trap as long as their home state allows ND residents to trap. Perusing the profoundly confusing MN DNR site, it says non-residents can only trap lands they own.

So, it begs the question.......can MN residents obtain a ND trapping license? Allowing only non-resident landowners to trap MN really doesn't fulfill the reciprocity, does it?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

To my knowledge, a person living in minnesota can not trap in a lot of states because of what you mentioned. If i recall correctly, a minnesota person, can not get a ND trapping license and vise versa for all around general trapping. Just another reason i think minnesota is just retarded when it comes to these things.


----------

